# meth and shadow ppl...have u seen them...what are they?...experiences



## Mr.Vega (Aug 7, 2013)

Theyre there ive seen them and felt them...I dont fuck around like that anymore stayin hi for days n tweekin out but when I did they came out usually after day two...theyd tug at my shirt from behind..chase each other around the room thru walls and ceilings..peek at me from behind trees n houses n stff....it happened so much I researched it n found it was a common phenomenon....lots of other things happened that seemed supernatural during these binges...hearing things seeing things..seeing subliminal mssgs in the television is what did it for me n made me think this...is it possible that u can twist ur mind so much w drugs that it allows u to access parts of ur brain u normally cant use allowing u to see the spirit world...I know it sounds crazy but idk how else to explain some things ive seen....opinions?...experiences?....id like to hear


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 7, 2013)

I've never met a spiritual tweaker, so my first thought are, no.


----------



## Skuxx (Aug 7, 2013)

I never really got into meth too much. Luckily I'm not a stimulants guy.. But I have done it, and for days on end just to see what it's like. You can get into some strange states of mind on that shit... I start seeing shadow figures out of the corner of my eyes on day 2 or three. And I always think people are trying to break in and rob me, or kill me. Not fun. After day 3-4 I start seeing people dressed in camo with guns and shadows of guns aiming at me. Every time. And it never fails to freak me out... I'll convince myself that it's actually happening each and every time. If I go into one room... they're breaking into another. and if I go to another room... their breaking in somewhere else. Sneaky fuckers. Any little cracking noise coming from a wall would set me off on a 3 hour investigation.


----------



## sunni (Aug 7, 2013)

dont you have kids? stop doing meth


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 7, 2013)

sunni said:


> dont you have kids? stop doing meth


Ive been clean since 05


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 7, 2013)

Skuxx said:


> I never really got into meth too much. Luckily I'm not a stimulants guy.. But I have done it, and for days on end just to see what it's like. You can get into some strange states of mind on that shit... I start seeing shadow figures out of the corner of my eyes on day 2 or three. And I always think people are trying to break in and rob me, or kill me. Not fun. After day 3-4 I start seeing people dressed in camo with guns and shadows of guns aiming at me. Every time. And it never fails to freak me out... I'll convince myself that it's actually happening each and every time. If I go into one room... they're breaking into another. and if I go to another room... their breaking in somewhere else. Sneaky fuckers. Any little cracking noise coming from a wall would set me off on a 3 hour investigation.


fun fun huh?....not...ha


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 7, 2013)

Skuxx said:


> I never really got into meth too much. Luckily I'm not a stimulants guy.. But I have done it, and for days on end just to see what it's like. You can get into some strange states of mind on that shit... I start seeing shadow figures out of the corner of my eyes on day 2 or three. And I always think people are trying to break in and rob me, or kill me. Not fun. After day 3-4 I start seeing people dressed in camo with guns and shadows of guns aiming at me. Every time. And it never fails to freak me out... I'll convince myself that it's actually happening each and every time. If I go into one room... they're breaking into another. and if I go to another room... their breaking in somewhere else. Sneaky fuckers. Any little cracking noise coming from a wall would set me off on a 3 hour investigation.


They are comin...n if u try n convince me otherwise ur workin with em...ha...no seriously thats how it goes tho....maybe it allows us to see another demension...idk...its not hallucinations I know that. ..ive had those on shrooms acid x n other stff...this is diff...always evil n always fkn w me...idk...the shit ive seen on meth I cant call hallucinating. ..when I trip on somthin n hallucinate i know im hallucinating...this shit ive seen was real...it was there..or they


----------



## midnitetoak (Aug 7, 2013)

I never done meth but I used to freebase back before they started calling it crack. Yep stayed up for days on that shit & freaked out all the time thinking people are trying to get in the house. One time an owl screeched outside in the backyard & my roomie & I totally wigged thinking it was aliens coming or something. I have caught glimpses of the "shadow people" too and thought maybe it was spirits haunting me for my misdeeds when really it was just paranoid delusion. I have been startled by noises I'm not sure were even there and pushed my blood pressure so skyhigh my own heartbeat was deafening....don't smoke crack...it is whack. The healing herb keeps me on the path to enlightenment these dayz but I never forget my old demons.


----------



## hardknox72 (Aug 7, 2013)

There suppose to be either a malevolent force corrupting and pushing people deeper into there turmoil. Something like that anyway


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 7, 2013)

midnitetoak said:


> I never done meth but I used to freebase back before they started calling it crack. Yep stayed up for days on that shit & freaked out all the time thinking people are trying to get in the house. One time an owl screeched outside in the backyard & my roomie & I totally wigged thinking it was aliens coming or something. I have caught glimpses of the "shadow people" too and thought maybe it was spirits haunting me for my misdeeds when really it was just paranoid delusion. I have been startled by noises I'm not sure were even there and pushed my blood pressure so skyhigh my own heartbeat was deafening....don't smoke crack...it is whack. The healing herb keeps me on the path to enlightenment these dayz but I never forget my old demons.


demons....my thoughts exactly....meth is evil n the means to aquire it are usually evil...crack too...when I saw shit on acid shrooms and x it was nvr dark n evil...only on meth n coke binges....theres gotta b a reason for that.


----------



## tylerrrrr (Aug 7, 2013)

There just hallucinations for being up for an extended time ime.

After I've been tweaking for 2 or 3 days I'll start seeing them in trees,behind bushes/cars, etc.


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 7, 2013)

tylerrrrr said:


> There just hallucinations for being up for an extended time ime.
> 
> After I've been tweaking for 2 or 3 days I'll start seeing them in trees,behind bushes/cars, etc.


so why cant they be happy hallucinations. ..why the darkness? ....


----------



## Impman (Aug 7, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> so why cant they be happy hallucinations. ..why the darkness? ....


Well, nothing you perceive will be happy hallucinations when you have depleted all your dopamine and serotonin. You have no more happy juice left when you have been up for a day or two or how ever long.

I know what you are trying to get at, like this is some religious experience and you are seeing demons. Ill bite. There is no heaven or hell. Being up for days on meth does not invite evil spirits, it is a chemical reaction and a bad one at that. Chemical reactions to being up too long and a shitty drug.

Tweakers are some of the must religious nuts i have ever met. They will tell you stories about demons and evil spirits for days. There is a lot of tweakers where I live. It is really hard to meet a good head in the Central CA valley. Everyone gets wrapped up in crystal meth and religion... it is the valley of the dumb/doomed. 
probably why I am stuck here, except I hate meth and I am a proud Atheist

Now with all that being said, I have seen shit that would make you shit your pants. I have seen these weird spider like creatures that can crawl under your door. I get so paranoid on Coke and Meth. I have not touched those drugs in years now. I hate them.


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 7, 2013)

They were crawling out from under my bed in a hotel once....ive dealt w the bugs too...not only seeing them but feeling them on me...twas hellish.


----------



## rory420420 (Aug 7, 2013)

I've seen the 'E' people rolling...been tweekin for a week slamming meth..no people...and yes it was meth..I lived in oklahoma and got glass from a 75 year old grandma..


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 7, 2013)

rory420420 said:


> I've seen the 'E' people rolling...been tweekin for a week slamming meth..no people...and yes it was meth..I lived in oklahoma and got glass from a 75 year old grandma..


I never saw nothin but glow stix n vicks vapor tubes when I was rollin....ha...what are the E ppl?...first ive heard of them n I used to have a steady diet of x


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 7, 2013)

If uve been bangin ice for a week n ur not seein shit....lucky fkr


----------



## tylerrrrr (Aug 7, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> ive dealt w the bugs too...not only seeing them but feeling them on me...twas hellish.


Thats the worse man.

I remember this one time I was walking spun the fuck out at like 3 in the morning, when all of a sudden it felt like I walked through a giant spider web. I was freaking out trying to get the invisible webs of me. Glad a cop didn't spot me or I would have for sure been locked up that night.


----------



## chernobe (Aug 7, 2013)

yes. after staying up for 7 days on that garbage we took some lsd on night 7. saw shadowman a lot that night. many years later on a cocaine binge my wife and i both saw shadow bunnies crossing the road. the worst was staying up for week on cocaine and then doing cheap mexican ice in a border town. Saw shadowman, this time wearing a yellow motorcycle helmet. took a few swings at him too lol. Glad i quit that shit a looooooonnggggggggg time ago


----------



## ShazMo09 (Aug 7, 2013)

If I had been up for awhile I usually would see them while I was driving at night. In the distance it would look like there was a party going on that had spilled onto the streets and it looked like a ton of people where standing around in the middle of the road. Then when you got closer noone would be there...Trippy


----------



## jordan293 (Aug 7, 2013)

The longest I stayed up was 9 days. I never saw anything it was just extremely hard to stay awake.


----------



## tylerrrrr (Aug 7, 2013)

This thread reminded me about this song.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KutXyPEEbQs


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 7, 2013)

jordan293 said:


> The longest I stayed up was 9 days. I never saw anything it was just extremely hard to stay awake.


bad dope...


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 7, 2013)

tylerrrrr said:


> Thats the worse man.
> 
> I remember this one time I was walking spun the fuck out at like 3 in the morning, when all of a sudden it felt like I walked through a giant spider web. I was freaking out trying to get the invisible webs of me. Glad a cop didn't spot me or I would have for sure been locked up that night.


Yeah ive stripped down...jumped in shower...just to get out take a blast n have it hppn all over agn.....terrible....one nite them shadow fkrs kept tuggin at my shirt from behind...I was by myself...id be sittin there n feel shit runnin up my legs...jump up b lookin around n theyd tug at my shirt...id turn around n theyd tug frm behind agn...fkn w me....that nite they were chasin each other around the room...across the ceiling. ...I felt like god was showing me where I was gonna go if I kept up....when I came down I was pretty twisted for a while...that one disturbed me


----------



## chernobe (Aug 7, 2013)

the worst was the fbi/ police paranoia. thinking secret agents and task forces were after me, weird shit like that. i have a buddy that quit drugs but once when he had been up for a week or two he went up the the fbi office in our city and dropped off a note in the mail slot that said "READY WHEN YOU ARE MOTHERFUCKERS" and left his cell number. that was friday night, on monday morning he was taken in for 72 hour psychiatric hold. no charges tho, turns out its a pretty common occurance lol


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Aug 7, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> Yeah ive stripped down...jumped in shower...just to get out take a blast n have it hppn all over agn.....terrible....one nite them shadow fkrs kept tuggin at my shirt from behind...I was by myself...id be sittin there n feel shit runnin up my legs...jump up b lookin around n theyd tug at my shirt...id turn around n theyd tug frm behind agn...fkn w me....that nite they were chasin each other around the room...across the ceiling. ...I felt like god was showing me where I was gonna go if I kept up....when I came down I was pretty twisted for a while...that one disturbed me


This is exactly why you should take off all your clothes and run through the street


----------



## rory420420 (Aug 7, 2013)

I have mentioned it before,but on high doses of mda and mdma,the 'E' people come around..I babble to them to the dismay of my friends..I took two raised ankh (egyptian symbol) pills and felt like I was on rollerskates everywhere I went..but I was gliding through a mist..as I'm going forward I see a headless ghost figure and its gliding towards me,and right as I see the figure I see this ;infinate' rainbow trail coming off this figure..as it passed and I turned to look it dissapeard instantly..fucking one of the most lucid hallucinations I've ever had...but could thhis be associated with the relative compound of an amphetamine in mdma,meth,mda,ect..?


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 8, 2013)

rory420420 said:


> I have mentioned it before,but on high doses of mda and mdma,the 'E' people come around..I babble to them to the dismay of my friends..I took two raised ankh (egyptian symbol) pills and felt like I was on rollerskates everywhere I went..but I was gliding through a mist..as I'm going forward I see a headless ghost figure and its gliding towards me,and right as I see the figure I see this ;infinate' rainbow trail coming off this figure..as it passed and I turned to look it dissapeard instantly..fucking one of the most lucid hallucinations I've ever had...but could thhis be associated with the relative compound of an amphetamine in mdma,meth,mda,ect..?


Yes....ive seen the fog/mist on x..coke n meth binges too...my buddy n I were discussin that once n his comment was..."I think ur sppsd to tell sumbodywhen ur seein that"...ha...he associated it w "too much too long ur dying"...???...idk...dude mentioned earlier seein shit that would straight flip u out...and I agree n thats kinda my curiousity abt all this...bro ive seen yes the stff ive mentioned already but sum really scary shit..was in a room once n sittin over there smokin n out of the corner of my eye the dude across from me was shootin himself up...I didnt wanna look staright at him but was kinda keepin an eye on him cause I didnt trust him...soon as he dumped the shot n it was like his face was morphing bk n forth between this demon face n his own...but even his own face was twisted and there were these things movin all over his body under his skin bout the size of mice...ive had girls look at me w like snake/cat eyes n swear to god like they shot these little hisses at me n showed fangs like a vampire...ive looked at my own skin n it was shriveling up n turning old n like drying out rite before my eyes....and I can never ever explain some of the things ppl have sd to me...things hey cldnt be saying..total strangers tlking to me abt stff that only I know...stff they cldnt know..secrets ive held inside my own mind n they were talkin to me abt them...out of the blue for no reason whatsoever..I hadnt spoke to them looked at them or anything...one experience I was comin bk from stlouis on this greyhound bus n this black dude came n sat next to me...I wasnt talking I was too twisted...but he starts rambling to me abt shit ive done...sayin stff like "u think we dont know that shit...haha"...I wont go into what he was talking abt so not to convict myself...but he was devulging my own dark secrets to me...stff he cldnt have known...idk how to explain it...fucks w me to this day...now when I come down I can remember this shit clearly...w a clear head rite here rite now it freaks me out to this day.....ive been clean since 05 and reget that part of my life...very much....do I believe in god...like an old man w a beard sittin in a cloud?....not really like that but there is a creator...And there is good and evil spiritual warfare in this world...ive experienced it...I think if ur dabbling w meth/coke/crack...maybe even large doses of x bcuz of the meth in it....when u take this stff ur taking this evil into ur body...idk....it just doesnt make sense to me that if im seein shit on L or shrooms its usually bright colors...walls breathing....things just really enhanced..tracers..tv looks cool...stff like that....way diff visuals....idk.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Aug 8, 2013)

After three days of a massive gear binge (do u call meth that there?), I walked about 5km to the local shopping centre, took me about 3 hours, hysterically rang a friend, he came picked me up and drove me home, then I became convinced he was about to give me a hotshot, ran over the road to the neighbours, at 3am, barged my way inside, was screaming that he was going to kill me, I just grabbed a cigarette of this guy and started smoking in their house, the girl politely asked if I could take it outside but I was too terrified to go out there. They called the cops, I was seeing people everywhere, and screaming at the cops to look at them, they kept shining their torches at nothing. After a while they made my friend take me to the hospital, my friend goes "oh, you've done it now" which in my head meant that I was to be executed that night. The hospital was actually a secret mafia execution place, in triage an Asian guy stabbed me with a poisoned syringe . The security guard who I demanded to protect me from the asian wanted to kill me. I told him I know I'm going to die, he replied "well, you look pretty good for someone who is going to die" The cops took another person into the toilet and killed him, then they took me to the mental hospital and when they were waiting to let me in one cop was waving his hand near his holster, I knew if I moved one inch he'd shoot me. I spent the next two weeks there drugged up with helicopters flying overhead looking for me, I kept telling the staff I knew about the conspiracy and of my escape plans, they kept feeding me anti psychotics and the whole time I was trying to convince the psychs I was fine,hahaha


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Aug 8, 2013)

about the same time had something in the roof speaking to me in Spanish. someone familiar with Spanish translated it(this bit is real). There was an old shadow man out the front of the house, I threw a rock at him, I swear to god it bounced off him, hoards of shadow people coming towards the house when looking out the window, hiding behind trees, sitting in cars, walking down the road, looking at me through open windows.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Aug 8, 2013)

So yeah, don't do meth, kids. (nearly left don't do meth kids. don't do that either)


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 8, 2013)

No we call it "geek"..ice...tweek...ive been there bro...those liitle things ppl say...like theyre speaking in code wide open to each other but u can see thru it to what theyre REALLY saying....weird u speak of accents or languages...that greyhound story I was telling one of the stops I was walking thru the station to go outsie n smoke and a British lady came on the loud speaker n sd "look at him...hes mentally disturbed...do not approach him"...I was carrying a shoe box cause I had bought some new shoes in st louis n bout that time this dude walks up to me outta the blue n says "hey man is there reAlly shoes in that box? "....im like yeah man..head down keep moving...haha.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Aug 8, 2013)

It was actual Spanish, the previous tenants were Spanish and the voices from the roof were speaking in Spanish, my friend translated. This is true because he verified it later. I think I was close to death because the night before I had blacked out on the vinyl lounge and awoke in about 4 inches of sweat. Scary stuff.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Aug 8, 2013)

oh, we say gear, rock, shard mostly


----------



## Skuxx (Aug 8, 2013)

I've heard of H and roids being called gear, but not meth. I guess it could be used for anything though


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 8, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> It was actual Spanish, the previous tenants were Spanish and the voices from the roof were speaking in Spanish, my friend translated. This is true because he verified it later. I think I was close to death because the night before I had blacked out on the vinyl lounge and awoke in about 4 inches of sweat. Scary stuff.


 ive had that hot shot experience too...maybe becuz ive actually seen that hppn so the seed was in my mind...on a couple occasions ppl have been very persistant that I take a shot they had already wrkd up...n when I declined they became even more persistent and asking ?s...which freaked me out even more...I was w this chick one time n she kept tryin to give me a shot to "calm me down"...im thinkin yeah bitch ur tryin to kill me or knock me out to do god knws what to me n take my money n dope..maybe end up in a basement somewhere w some hostel type shit goin on...anyways every time id turn my head n look bk at her shed b a diff girl..I could see the blood moving thru her veins under her skin..n I thought she had poison needles in her finger tips so I wldnt let her touch me...yeah man...scary shit...she left n they were tryin to pump gas thru the ac vents cause I was having trouble breathing n my clothes were feeling real sticky n like shrinkin up on my body...same nite I saw my skin dying n turning old....fucks w me to talk abt it now.


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 8, 2013)

Skuxx said:


> I've heard of H and roids being called gear, but not meth. I guess it could be used for anything though


U nvr know bout them australian guys...haha


----------



## chambray7 (Aug 8, 2013)

what are hot shot?


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Aug 8, 2013)

cup of coffee. a hot shot.


----------



## CCCmints (Aug 8, 2013)

when you stay awake for days on end you begin to naturally hallucinate. i don't think this has anything to do with meth, just the fact that you are up for days on end.


----------



## rory420420 (Aug 8, 2013)

Hotrail...heat the end of a glass straw up with a lighter and do a line...but not with the hot end in your nose..lol...still never saw anything while up on meth..woulda been cool I suppose..instead I just sat staring at the pile of meth...lol


----------



## Xrangex (Aug 8, 2013)

I used to stay up for awhile on that stuff, 5days tops. But around the 3rd or 4th day my vision would get alot worse and colors got blurry and blended together. If it was day 3 and I quit to get some sleep/food I'd see "shadow people" every once and awhile but it never got to the point where I saw human looking figures, or thought they were touching me? That's weird as shit & I think I'd have quit that shit alot sooner if that happened to me lol.


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 8, 2013)

A "hotshot" is a death shot...poison or too much...death in a needle.....a hotrail is what rory said


----------



## tylerrrrr (Aug 8, 2013)

Hotrails are fun but is wasteful imo.


----------



## Impman (Aug 8, 2013)

A ex-girlfriend of mine was a once a user of meth. I use to tell her that I hate that shit because I get paranoid and the fucking ninjas stalk me, hunt me, and hide in my closets. She laughed and said she NEVER got paranoid on Meth. I was like "never? Really? " and she said Nope not even a little bit but her ex boyfriend and friends did and she would get pissed at them for staring out the window. 

Meth hits females different I hear. Much different high for them and much more addictive. Same with Cocaine. 

I think drugs hit everyone a little bit different. I knew this fat 45 year old dude that could smoke bowls of meth and just sit on the fucking couch all day and smoke joints. He could also eat on that shit and then would go to bed at normal hours. I don't know if he went to sleep in bed or just layed there but he would go to bed then wake up for work. 

not me man it's a nightmare of high octane paranoia from beginning to end for me. NO bueno


----------



## Skuxx (Aug 8, 2013)

Did anybody else ever see laser beams? usually red and sometimes green. And sometimes flashing lights similar to when you wake up and are still in REM. The damn shadow ninjas can hide anywhere. This is because they have midget shadow ninjas... they can hide in your dresser drawers and under car seats


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 8, 2013)

Impman said:


> A ex-girlfriend of mine was a once a user of meth. I use to tell her that I hate that shit because I get paranoid and the fucking ninjas stalk me, hunt me, and hide in my closets. She laughed and said she NEVER got paranoid on Meth. I was like "never? Really? " and she said Nope not even a little bit but her ex boyfriend and friends did and she would get pissed at them for staring out the window.
> 
> Meth hits females different I hear. Much different high for them and much more addictive. Same with Cocaine.
> 
> ...


ive noticed how it atfects females too...tho I have seen females tweek most handle it ok...I dont really think those drugs are more addictive for them its just that females usually have the means and a way to keep the ride goin....they dont always have to have $$ for dope...take a girl w a dope habit n a little bit of hustle to her n she can stay hi...they just bounce from one to the next doin whatever they gotta do to get fed...just what ive seen anyway.


----------



## BWG707 (Aug 8, 2013)

All this stuff you're seeing is all due to sleep deprivation. Feelings of paranoia are something else. Different drugs effect different people different ways. I knew a girl that every time she would take her first hit of freebase she would start seeing smoke and think there was a fire in the house. She would even tell us before she took any hits, "OK you guys I promise I will not freak out about smoke and fire", then bam, she'd do a hit and start up about the fire and smoke stuff. I've seen others do the peeking out the window thing all night long. For some reason I never got any of these freak outs or paranoid feelings, that's why it would piss me off when other people started that stuff. Ruined my high. But that was many, many years in the past. Couldn't and wouldn't want to handle that anymore, just an experience I wanted at the time.


----------



## Impman (Aug 8, 2013)

*

All this stuff you're seeing is all due to sleep deprivation. Feelings of paranoia are something else​
​

*are you calling me crazy? lol. what do you meant SOMETHING ELSE? like I am just a nut ball that thinks Ninjas are really out to get me? Meth makes people mad fucking paranoid even on plenty of sleep


----------



## Impman (Aug 8, 2013)

Skuxx said:


> Did anybody else ever see laser beams? usually red and sometimes green. And sometimes flashing lights similar to when you wake up and are still in REM. The damn shadow ninjas can hide anywhere. This is because they have midget shadow ninjas... they can hide in your dresser drawers and under car seats


God I know man! good to hear someone else knows about the ninjas. This is an Elite fucking clan were talking about. They are silent, they are quick, and they can be anywhere!!!!!! HOW THE FUCK DID THEY FIT IN THE DRESSER DRAWER? They must of hollowed it out as a hiding spot. oh fuck. These thoughts racing through my brain at 300 mph while im laying in bed with some movie on that I don't ever watch not even for a split second. The movie moves to slow and thats just what the ninjas want you to do. Thats when they strike , when your watching TV


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 8, 2013)

BWG707 said:


> All this stuff you're seeing is all due to sleep deprivation. Feelings of paranoia are something else. Different drugs effect different people different ways. I knew a girl that every time she would take her first hit of freebase she would start seeing smoke and think there was a fire in the house. She would even tell us before she took any hits, "OK you guys I promise I will not freak out about smoke and fire", then bam, she'd do a hit and start up about the fire and smoke stuff. I've seen others do the peeking out the window thing all night long. For some reason I never got any of these freak outs or paranoid feelings, that's why it would piss me off when other people started that stuff. Ruined my high. But that was many, many years in the past. Couldn't and wouldn't want to handle that anymore, just an experience I wanted at the time.


I knew ppl like u that would flip on the window peekers...why?...if ur calm and not paranoid why does it bother u that theyre looking out the window...u fkn w them abt it only makes it worse...thats just some ppls hi...some are carpet sharks...some window peekers...some talkers...the talkers are the worst imo..it never bothered me if someone was lookin out the window or lookin at fhe floor...but id tell anyone I was gettin hi w before w started.."hey now I dont like to talk on this shit..I clam up..please dont start talkin to me abt anything n def dont ask me any ?s cause I promise ill take whatever it is ur saying n my mind will twist it into somthing else...ill think ur against me"...never failed first blast...blah blah blah yada yada yada who what when where n how?...fkn drove me crazy...thats why eventually towards the end of my addiction I only got hi alone...I cldnt handle other ppl.


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 8, 2013)

Im tellin u I think that shit opens ur senses up....senses that arent listed in the classic 5...touch smell see hear n taste....when u do this shit u gain extra senses.


----------



## Impman (Aug 8, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> Im tellin u I think that shit opens ur senses up....senses that arent listed in the classic 5...touch smell see hear n taste....when u do this shit u gain extra senses.


All right man, lets get to the nitty gritty then. That is some wild shit. Because I have seen things..... fuck I could talk to you for hours over bowls of weed about the shadow people and what that means.... lol b

I was in Jail drunk tank years ago and I saw this 'pisa' mexican dude trippin BALLZ on Meth. He kept saying he sees 'HOWELY' . " I SEE FUCKING HOWELY MAN" he kept yelling. He kept banging and yelling for the guards telling them there are ghosts everywhere. Evil spirits all over the fucking Jail. The guards are usually the biggest assholes on Earth and would usually rather tune you up and let your face meet wall but they were genuinely freaked out by this guy. He was seeing so something we could not see and staring through everyone. It was creepy as hell until he got put into his own cell


----------



## Skuxx (Aug 8, 2013)

Lol @ carpet sharks I've never heard that term... I have to admit I used to fuck with them... I'd hand them random shit that looked like a crack rock or shard and watch them smoke it. But that was before I ever got any kind of "window peeping" high or any paranoia and hallucinations. That started out of nowhere, and I think it was from methylone and mephedrone. I stopped doing any stimulants. Even MDMA does it to me now. I'm not the window peeping type though. I'm the grab a gun and hunt these fuckers type so that's bad... especially living in apartments where people can see me acting a madman, and I could kill a person. Another reason I get paranoid is probably because my place has been invaded twice. Once through the front door with guns, and the next time they snuck through my upstairs balcony... grabbed MY guns, and robbed me with my own guns. So I'm always worried about it.


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 8, 2013)

Skuxx said:


> Lol @ carpet sharks I've never heard that term... I have to admit I used to fuck with them... I'd hand them random shit that looked like a crack rock or shard and watch them smoke it. But that was before I ever got any kind of "window peeping" high or any paranoia and hallucinations. That started out of nowhere, and I think it was from methylone and mephedrone. I stopped doing any stimulants. Even MDMA does it to me now. I'm not the window peeping type though. I'm the grab a gun and hunt these fuckers type so that's bad... especially living in apartments where people can see me acting a madman, and I could kill a person. Another reason I get paranoid is probably because my place has been invaded twice. Once through the front door with guns, and the next time they snuck through my upstairs balcony... grabbed MY guns, and robbed me with my own guns. So I'm always worried about it.


traumatic experiences like that leave an impression on ur mind thats resurfaced when in those states....yeah somone whos been thru stff like that is a prime candidate for extreme paranoia...ill include myself in that group w u...


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 8, 2013)

Impman said:


> All right man, lets get to the nitty gritty then. That is some wild shit. Because I have seen things..... fuck I could talk to you for hours over bowls of weed about the shadow people and what that means.... lol b
> 
> I was in Jail drunk tank years ago and I saw this 'pisa' mexican dude trippin BALLZ on Meth. He kept saying he sees 'HOWELY' . " I SEE FUCKING HOWELY MAN" he kept yelling. He kept banging and yelling for the guards telling them there are ghosts everywhere. Evil spirits all over the fucking Jail. The guards are usually the biggest assholes on Earth and would usually rather tune you up and let your face meet wall but they were genuinely freaked out by this guy. He was seeing so something we could not see and staring through everyone. It was creepy as hell until he got put into his own cell


I imagine jails and prisons are plum full of demons/evil spirits...I spent 3 1/2 years in prison...its a bad place


----------



## BWG707 (Aug 8, 2013)

I'm saying that sleep dep. causes hallucinations and paranoid feelings are not necessarily associated with sleep def. I'm not saying this is cut and dry, just in general, theory are exceptions to almost everything. And I don't mess with the window peepers or whatever else people are tripping on, it just irritates me sometimes. And yes if someone keeps opening up the curtains, constantly looking out, I will say something if I think it might arouse suspicion from nieghbors. What would you think if you saw someone constantly opening and closing or moving the curtains back and forth? The last thing I want when partying is to have someone knocking on my door. I have my own tweaks at times, sometimes looking around the carpet, sometimes talking too much, and sometimes not talking at all. Impman, do see these things when your not on anything? Are you claiming these drugs are opening up a channel to the spirit world or whatever? Are you high right now or coming down right now? Because you seem agitated and easily riled up. Maybe a week of good sleep might help. No. I'm not trying to be sarcastic or condescending, I'm actually kinda concerned. Maybe you need to talk with people more qualified in the paranormal or spiritual realm. Good luck, hope you can work out whatever is going on with you, it's definitely beyond me. P.S. no need to be so defensive.


----------



## Xrangex (Aug 8, 2013)

Impman said:


> A ex-girlfriend of mine was a once a user of meth. I use to tell her that I hate that shit because I get paranoid and the fucking ninjas stalk me, hunt me, and hide in my closets. She laughed and said she NEVER got paranoid on Meth. I was like "never? Really? " and she said Nope not even a little bit but her ex boyfriend and friends did and she would get pissed at them for staring out the window.
> 
> Meth hits females different I hear. Much different high for them and much more addictive. Same with Cocaine.
> 
> ...



It's gotta be a person to person thing. I was never parinoid on meth, not even at my worse. If anything I was less parinoid, it was more like rolling for me, intense intense rolling. You know, care free, happy to see all my friends, talkative as fuck, easily amused an down for anything. 
Never understood the staring out the window non-sense, never felt like anything was out to get me or like bugs were on me. I've seen shadows and all that bullshit, but again that's just sleep deprivation. And even while tweaking I knew it was just because I had been up for awhile. 

Lol you guys are just crazy.

although I never shot up, I knew a few dealers that did, became real good friends with one and he was parinoid as fuck. But he was shooting like .3 once or twice a day. Told me its nothing like smoking out of a bowlo, so I don't know if the intensity has setting to do with it. 
It was just a party drug for me so I don't think my .02 are worth much lol


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 8, 2013)

Ppl not on drugs dont think anything abt moving curtains..I used to think the same thing tho...but sober as hell if I saw my neighbour fkn w his curtains or looki out the window I wldnt think anything of it...im not a nosey person tho...I imagine if sum1 suspected already that there was dope activity at ur house then coupled w the window activity it may spark an interest...idk kinda sounds like ur paranoia is the same as theirs just manifested in a diff way....just my opinion.


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 8, 2013)

Xrangex said:


> It's gotta be a person to person thing. I was never parinoid on meth, not even at my worse. If anything I was less parinoid, it was more like rolling for me, intense intense rolling. You know, care free, happy to see all my friends, talkative as fuck, easily amused an down for anything.
> Never understood the staring out the window non-sense, never felt like anything was out to get me or like bugs were on me. I've seen shadows and all that bullshit, but again that's just sleep deprivation. And even while tweaking I knew it was just because I had been up for awhile.
> 
> Lol you guys are just crazy.


"lol u guys are just crazy"...wtf is that sppsd to mean?!?!?!...huh huh huh?!?!?...haha


----------



## MrEDuck (Aug 8, 2013)

Every time I see this thread going up to the top it gets this stuck in my head.
[video=youtube;Qk7Q4RjIz64]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qk7Q4RjIz64[/video]
Not that I object because Oysterhead is fucking awesome!


----------



## BWG707 (Aug 8, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> Ppl not on drugs dont think anything abt moving curtains..I used to think the same thing tho...but sober as hell if I saw my neighbour fkn w his curtains or looki out the window I wldnt think anything of it...im not a nosey person tho...I imagine if sum1 suspected already that there was dope activity at ur house then coupled w the window activity it may spark an interest...idk kinda sounds like ur paranoia is the same as theirs just manifested in a diff way....just my opinion.


It would be suspicious if you were in a hotel room. People aren't stupid, they can tell if something unusual is going, not necessarily connected to drug activity. And yes I do get somewhat paranoid if someone does the window thing thing, it draws unwanted attention which could lead to getting busted. I am a bit paranoid about being busted when people around me are acting unusual. A friend of mine used to start roaming around outside my house at 3 am, and he'll yes that made me uncomfortable or if you want to say "paranoid". I ve seen many people go thru all kind of wired stuff and have all kinds of weird theories when they stay up days on end doing drugs. Seen them go on for years like this, but evetyone of those people every time they finally got of the stuff they realized that they were just tweaking and their mind was playing tricks on them. Now I'm not saying this is exactly whats going on with you but there is a chance it is. If stuff like what you described happened to me and I knew it wasn't just in my mind I would definitely seek out someone to help me get some answers. Someone with qualified knowledge. It would scare the crap out of me if I thought it wasn't caused by the drugs and or lack of sleep. I've been around for awhile and have seen more than I have cared to and from your descriptions these things are drug or sleep dep. based. But I'm no expert and don't claim to be, just my opinion based on years of experience. Take it as you will. Your defensive and fly off the handle attitude belies a lot. Give it some thought, or better yet get off the stuff for awhile and then re-evaluate hat went on. It might give you a new perspective, I know it did with a lot of people I have known. Peace and try to relax, it's not worth it to get all worked up because someone states their opinion that does conform to what you want to hear. Could it be possible that you are wrong? I don't know that's what you need to find out and you will not find your answers here. You need much more professionally qualified people to figure out such complicated and elusive issues. If you don't like what I say I'm sorry. But believe me this isn't anything new to me.


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 8, 2013)

BWG707 said:


> It would be suspicious if you were in a hotel room. People aren't stupid, they can tell if something unusual is going, not necessarily connected to drug activity. And yes I do get somewhat paranoid if someone does the window thing thing, it draws unwanted attention which could lead to getting busted. I am a bit paranoid about being busted when people around me are acting unusual. A friend of mine used to start roaming around outside my house at 3 am, and he'll yes that made me uncomfortable or if you want to say "paranoid". I ve seen many people go thru all kind of wired stuff and have all kinds of weird theories when they stay up days on end doing drugs. Seen them go on for years like this, but evetyone of those people every time they finally got of the stuff they realized that they were just tweaking and their mind was playing tricks on them. Now I'm not saying this is exactly whats going on with you but there is a chance it is. If stuff like what you described happened to me and I knew it wasn't just in my mind I would definitely seek out someone to help me get some answers. Someone with qualified knowledge. It would scare the crap out of me if I thought it wasn't caused by the drugs and or lack of sleep. I've been around for awhile and have seen more than I have cared to and from your descriptions these things are drug or sleep dep. based. But I'm no expert and don't claim to be, just my opinion based on years of experience. Take it as you will. Your defensive and fly off the handle attitude belies a lot. Give it some thought, or better yet get off the stuff for awhile and then re-evaluate hat went on. It might give you a new perspective, I know it did with a lot of people I have known. Peace and try to relax, it's not worth it to get all worked up because someone states their opinion that does conform to what you want to hear. Could it be possible that you are wrong? I don't know that's what you need to find out and you will not find your answers here. You need much more professionally qualified people to figure out such complicated and elusive issues. If you don't like what I say I'm sorry. But believe me this isn't anything new to me.


What are u tlkn abt man?...I was nvr upset w u...n if u read thru the thread ive been clean since 05...and obviously its drug induced one of my opening statements was somthing like "I think maybe when u take enuf n get ur mind really twistsd it may open parts of ur brain u cant normally use n allow u to see the spirit world and or another dimension"....im layin here w my eyes heavy w a big ass joint in my hand..u may have felt upset but I never did...words in text can b misinterpreted very easily...u read it all wrong bro.....


----------



## BWG707 (Aug 8, 2013)

I guess I did. And by the way no one on the Internet could ever, and I mean ever make me upset or change my sense of well being. I'm thick skinned and don't care what others think about me. It's what I think about myself that matters. I don't concern myself with what other people saying derogatory things directed at me. I will never let another person have the power to change my inner peace and happiness. I've got to ask one final question- do you really think a drug like meth opens up an unknown sense that allows you to perceive things that otherwise could not be perceived?


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 8, 2013)

BWG707 said:


> I guess I did. And by the way no one on the Internet could ever, and I mean ever make me upset or change my sense of well being. I'm thick skinned and don't care what others think about me. It's what I think about myself that matters. I don't concern myself with what other people saying derogatory things directed at me. I will never let another person have the power to change my inner peace and happiness. I've got to ask one final question- do you really think a drug like meth opens up an unknown sense that allows you to perceive things that otherwise could not be perceived?


idk....drugs and the brain...human spirit...whatever else is out there...who knows...its all very deep stff that I dont think we're able to fully understand...or not meant to understand...ive experienced some very real stff in my life...hi and sober


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 8, 2013)

Lemme ask u this...do u think were alone in this place?..that our existence is as simple as being born and dying?..theres nothing else?...im not talkin abt "god"...im tlkn abt whatever....theres more to it than what we know.


----------



## rory420420 (Aug 8, 2013)

Do more drugs and find out.


----------



## rory420420 (Aug 8, 2013)

Seems like a tweeker is never alone..they got shadow buddies!


----------



## chernobe (Aug 9, 2013)

rory420420 said:


> Seems like a tweeker is never alone..they got shadow buddies!


and porn.....


----------



## BWG707 (Aug 9, 2013)

Good luck to you all. I honestly hope you find the answers you're looking for.


----------



## newhobbiest420 (Aug 9, 2013)

My cousin used to always point and sit on the balcony nights on end. He would always ask "you see them on the roof?" I was just like "ummm goodnight ". I stop fucking with that crap after a had a track ready to snort. My friend knocked over the CD case it was on. When I picked it up I saw the plastic straight MELTED. MELTED , where I chopped it up. Never smoked it.


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 9, 2013)

newhobbiest420 said:


> My cousin used to always point and sit on the balcony nights on end. He would always ask "you see them on the roof?" I was just like "ummm goodnight ". I stop fucking with that crap after a had a track ready to snort. My friend knocked over the CD case it was on. When I picked it up I saw the plastic straight MELTED. MELTED , where I chopped it up. Never smoked it.


damn....u were real hi werent u?....ha....jk man thats crazy if the dope melted the plastic just from sittin on it...that musta been some fire...ha


----------



## newhobbiest420 (Aug 9, 2013)

I was feelin it for damn sure. It was fire. Damn.... I just wanted to be deep in the girlies pootie tangs !!! Anxiety all fuckin night. SMH


----------



## rory420420 (Aug 10, 2013)

This old lady I sold a gram of meth to put oil on it and wanted a refund..I gave it to her..then did the returned gram..then tweaked out and realized id do the drug if it was cut with george bushes semen...that when a changing poin in my life occured and I realized I needed to quit...


----------



## rory420420 (Aug 11, 2013)

Ill be honest..when I've ever 'seen' shit..I allways took more...not meth cause I never seen shit..but if I have hallucinaTions..I eat more...


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Aug 11, 2013)

CCCmints said:


> when you stay awake for days on end you begin to naturally hallucinate. i don't think this has anything to do with meth, just the fact that you are up for days on end.


speed psychosis can set in at any point


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 11, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> speed psychosis can set in at any point


Yes....if its good stuff....but im not sure its psychosis....or us being psychotic. ...thats kinda my point/concern....theres too many coincidences in what we all see and experience....see what im saying?....we all see the same type of shit hear the same type of shit...in diff ways of course but definitely alike....my thing is why can I take acid shrooms x and other hallucinogens and have fun weird visuals not scary dark evil shit from hell like on geek or coke....????


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Aug 11, 2013)

yeah I understand, like why do we see shadow people and not flying pigs or something. Its thought provoking


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Aug 11, 2013)

shadow people are a well know paranormal phenomenon


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 11, 2013)

And just like in the pics theyll b peekin out from behind trees...in between houses..on roofs..or just run by real fast...and they werent always just a blur or shapeless. ..ive seen em straight up have the silhouette of a person. ...yes critical..very thought provoking.


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 11, 2013)

Ive been sitting on the couch lookin across the room thru a crack in the blinds across the street on top of an apt building two of em were layin there w binoculars lookin rite at me thu the crack in the blinds...for hours it seemed like...I was too scared to move.


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 11, 2013)

Ive seen em on hand held radios talkin to each other abt me...crazy shit


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 11, 2013)

Impman said:


> All right man, lets get to the nitty gritty then. That is some wild shit. Because I have seen things..... fuck I could talk to you for hours over bowls of weed about the shadow people and what that means.... lol b
> 
> I was in Jail drunk tank years ago and I saw this 'pisa' mexican dude trippin BALLZ on Meth. He kept saying he sees 'HOWELY' . " I SEE FUCKING HOWELY MAN" he kept yelling. He kept banging and yelling for the guards telling them there are ghosts everywhere. Evil spirits all over the fucking Jail. The guards are usually the biggest assholes on Earth and would usually rather tune you up and let your face meet wall but they were genuinely freaked out by this guy. He was seeing so something we could not see and staring through everyone. It was creepy as hell until he got put into his own cell



I was in a hospital for a little while and this fella, super nice, just beaming...like light coming off of him or something...crazy shit....we're standing there, I've given him a cigarette and suddenly he starts talking about Jesus and how he was Jesus and he was here to talk to God. He literally got up on the picnic table outside and started...witnessing on top of this table lol crazy as hell man...it freaked me to the bone...everybody stopped talking and just watched him....he got quiet and ran away from us...weird as fuck shit man


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 11, 2013)

I was followed by this shadowy figure, dressed in weird shaggy clothing... I could almost SMELL his animal-like musk wafting upwind. I decided to confront this apparition, better to face it than to ignore it. 
'What do you want from me, Demon?!' I said it in my mind first and then out loud. He fixed two fiery eyes on me, madness glinting in his pupils. He took a few steps closer and I really could smell him now, almost acrid, made my stomach turn into a knot.
And he raised a hand slowly, turning it palm up and opening it.
So I gave him 5 bucks. Fuckin beggars. I mean, what am I supposed to do. Glad I didn't touch that one. Looked a bit gypsy-ish and you KNOW there's no cure for gypsy bite.


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 11, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> I was followed by this shadowy figure, dressed in weird shaggy clothing... I could almost SMELL his animal-like musk wafting upwind. I decided to confront this apparition, better to face it than to ignore it.
> 'What do you want from me, Demon?!' I said it in my mind first and then out loud. He fixed two fiery eyes on me, madness glinting in his pupils. He took a few steps closer and I really could smell him now, almost acrid, made my stomach turn into a knot.
> And he raised a hand slowly, turning it palm up and opening it.
> So I gave him 5 bucks. Fuckin beggars. I mean, what am I supposed to do. Glad I didn't touch that one. Looked a bit gypsy-ish and you KNOW there's no cure for gypsy bite.


gypsies like caravans n bare knuckle fighting


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 11, 2013)

And they may have rabies. ....


----------



## rory420420 (Aug 11, 2013)

A better question than shadow people is why do tweakers believe they are jesus or satan after a few days...or,why don't thay see 'shadow jesus'...


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 11, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> gypsies like caravans n bare knuckle fighting


 Do NOT confuse the Pikey with the common Gypsy. They're a fun bunch in comparison. At least Pikeys don't steal children and don't bite. An over-abundance of Gypsies is a real problem, if they bite you you turn into a gypsy as well. You can tell it's happening when you become allergic to soap, and find yourself strangely attracted to shiny objects, forks, bottle caps, shopping trolleys etc. 

Fear not! I have the solution! What you do, right, is you dig a hole, a big hole, next to a tree or lamp post. You then suspend, hanging from the tree or lamp-post, a small scarecrow decorated with spoons (children + shiny stuff = best gypsy bait EVER). You cover the hole you dug with a rug, some branches, whatever. So the gypsy is thinking to itself ' Oh hell yes, a child glittering in the sun, I must go steal it and bite it and make it my own and play with it's shiny things' right, but then as it approaches it will fall into your pit of doom. 

So overpoweringly potent is this gypsy bait, that the next gypsy along will not falter at the sight of the hole and fall in also. The reason for this, is the gypsy will hear the first one in the hole and think 'AHA I must run with all caution to the winds, before the other one gets it and bites it' and his jealous rage shall be his downfall. 

There is no cure for it, but what you can do is throw some soap and an education at them, which will cause the gypsy virus to go into remission. At this point you may remove the gypsy from the hole, and safely re-locate to another town before it reverts to its former self.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 11, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> Theyre there ive seen them and felt them...I dont fuck around like that anymore stayin hi for days n tweekin out but when I did they came out usually after day two...theyd tug at my shirt from behind..chase each other around the room thru walls and ceilings..peek at me from behind trees n houses n stff....it happened so much I researched it n found it was a common phenomenon....lots of other things happened that seemed supernatural during these binges...hearing things seeing things..seeing subliminal mssgs in the television is what did it for me n made me think this...is it possible that u can twist ur mind so much w drugs that it allows u to access parts of ur brain u normally cant use allowing u to see the spirit world...I know it sounds crazy but idk how else to explain some things ive seen....opinions?...experiences?....id like to hear


um, well:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BTqVE77HKdE


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 11, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> They are comin...n if u try n convince me otherwise ur workin with em...ha...no seriously thats how it goes tho....maybe it allows us to see another demension...idk...its not hallucinations I know that. ..ive had those on shrooms acid x n other stff...this is diff...always evil n always fkn w me...idk...the shit ive seen on meth I cant call hallucinating. ..when I trip on somthin n hallucinate i know im hallucinating...this shit ive seen was real...it was there..or they


you should have took pics during that time so you could see what you are NOT seeing


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 11, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> Do NOT confuse the Pikey with the common Gypsy. They're a fun bunch in comparison. At least Pikeys don't steal children and don't bite. An over-abundance of Gypsies is a real problem, if they bite you you turn into a gypsy as well. You can tell it's happening when you become allergic to soap, and find yourself strangely attracted to shiny objects, forks, bottle caps, shopping trolleys etc.
> 
> Fear not! I have the solution! What you do, right, is you dig a hole, a big hole, next to a tree or lamp post. You then suspend, hanging from the tree or lamp-post, a small scarecrow decorated with spoons (children + shiny stuff = best gypsy bait EVER). You cover the hole you dug with a rug, some branches, whatever. So the gypsy is thinking to itself ' Oh hell yes, a child glittering in the sun, I must go steal it and bite it and make it my own and play with it's shiny things' right, but then as it approaches it will fall into your pit of doom.
> 
> ...


....wow...


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 11, 2013)

schuylaar said:


> you should have took pics during that time so you could see what you are NOT seeing


Ur not understanding.....and this was no time for cameras...


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 11, 2013)

rory420420 said:


> A better question than shadow people is why do tweakers believe they are jesus or satan after a few days...or,why don't thay see 'shadow jesus'...


ive never met anyone who believed they were jesus or satan....and ur second question is my point exactly.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 11, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> Ur not understanding.....and this was no time for cameras...


um, lol..you didn't have your phone with you, seriously?


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 11, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> Ur not understanding.....and this was no time for cameras...


perhaps the possibility of heightened activity in an area of the brain causes you to see shadow people when you normally wouldn't ie: you have the paranormal ability, briefly, to see what a psychic-medium would see while you are tweeking..it is common knowledge we only use a small part of our brain.


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 11, 2013)

schuylaar said:


> um, lol..you didn't have your phone with you, seriously?


Yeah my fone was w me but it was shut off.....I nvr fkd w my fone in these states....listening devices..cameras. .recording device's. ..these are all enemies of the tweeker.


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 11, 2013)

schuylaar said:


> perhaps the possibility of heightened activity in an area of the brain causes you to see shadow people when you normally wouldn't ie: you have the paranormal ability, briefly, to see what a psychic-medium would see while you are tweeking..it is common knowledge we only use a small part of our brain.


Now ur gettin it........and the reason we're always seeing evil stff is because theyre drawn to us considering what were doin at the time...the manufacturing and consumption of these substances IS witchcraft in its purest form....


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 11, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> Now ur gettin it........and the reason we're always seeing evil stff is because theyre drawn to us considering what were doin at the time...the manufacturing and consumption of these substances IS witchcraft in its purest form....


i found out a long time ago ANYTHING is possible..but i've never tried meth so no tweeking for me..


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 11, 2013)

Yeah dont do it....its not a good drug


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 11, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yM-heMFgzrc&feature=youtube_gdata_player
Chk this out....????!!!!!


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 11, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> Yeah dont do it....its not a good drug


flower is plenty for me


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 11, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yM-heMFgzrc&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> Chk this out....????!!!!!


I gave thumbs up for 2nd hand blair witch project..lol


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 11, 2013)

Everythings not fake.....idk if thats real or not...ya know I think abt that shit n its not really that easy like not just anybody can put special effects in film like that....and to do it for fun n not profit would be rare too....so who knws could b fake could b real....ive been reading thru stff on line and theres way too many similar experiences to b coincidence. ..


----------



## Impman (Aug 11, 2013)

When Chuck Norris smokes meth, he stalks the shadow people!


----------



## rory420420 (Aug 12, 2013)

Sonny chiba and bruce lee made the meth....


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 12, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> Everythings not fake.....idk if thats real or not...ya know I think abt that shit n its not really that easy like not just anybody can put special effects in film like that....and to do it for fun n not profit would be rare too....so who knws could b fake could b real....ive been reading thru stff on line and theres way too many similar experiences to b coincidence. ..


well, that particular vid had special effect..a film student commented on how it was done..trust me, though..if anyone is gonna believe you..it's me.

check this out:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sleep_paralysis


----------



## Impman (Aug 12, 2013)

My cousins friend is a ex shadow people ultra Ninja (SPUN). They are a covert society of the best Ninjas on Earth. You see, after the Feudal Japanese Ninjas were no longer needd, the SPUN started getting work in other areas. The CIA has hired the SPUN to observe the Meth they released to society. For now, they are just studying tweakers.

They collect tweaker data, sort of like watching animals. Always from a distance and try not to influence environment too much. The SPUN is highly trained, and well equiped to stalk, and document any tweaker in any situation. 

the SPUN patrol ( Shadow People Ultra Ninja) has its main HQ in Central California, but they have hqs all over the world. If you do happen to catch one, You may not be alive to talk about it. They are deadly, they are invisible, they are in your head.
SPUN.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 12, 2013)

Impman said:


> My cousins friend is a ex shadow people ultra Ninja (SPUN). They are a covert society of the best Ninjas on Earth. You see, after the Feudal Japanese Ninjas were no longer needd, the SPUN started getting work in other areas. The CIA has hired the SPUN to observe the Meth they released to society. For now, they are just studying tweakers.
> 
> They collect tweaker data, sort of like watching animals. Always from a distance and try not to influence environment too much. The SPUN is highly trained, and well equiped to stalk, and document any tweaker in any situation.
> 
> ...


even when they tug on your shirt?


----------



## VLRD.Kush (Aug 12, 2013)

didn't see shit, but I almost shot the newspaper delivery guy one morning super early. I was all tweaked on mdma (come to find out a week later when my test kit came in, it was methylone). I thought it was someone trying to break into my truck, so glad I took a few more seconds and really thought about the situation.


----------



## JEDI~GROWER (Aug 13, 2013)

schuylaar said:


> even when they tug on your shirt?


they come in to prevoke the really interesting ones...to observe and record reactions...and of course for their own sick amusement....


----------



## atidd11 (Aug 13, 2013)

Mr vega u are a crazy bastard haha good your clean. Just read the whole thread.. Quite a read..


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 14, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> Everythings not fake.....idk if thats real or not...ya know I think abt that shit n its not really that easy like not just anybody can put special effects in film like that....and to do it for fun n not profit would be rare too....so who knws could b fake could b real....ive been reading thru stff on line and theres way too many similar experiences to b coincidence. ..


this is what i imagine you see (or similar)..is it?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Y2wqkD2KVM


----------



## CCCmints (Aug 14, 2013)

schuylaar said:


> well, that particular vid had special effect..a film student commented on how it was done..trust me, though..if anyone is gonna believe you..it's me.
> 
> check this out:
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sleep_paralysis


i definitely suffer from this. i was pretty scared before i knew there was actually a term that described what was happening..i think it may be due to anxiety. hopefully that will go away when i start smoking the daily herbs again.


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 14, 2013)

schuylaar said:


> this is what i imagine you see (or similar)..is it?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Y2wqkD2KVM


yes thats very familiar....


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 14, 2013)

These are very familiar too.....


----------



## Skuxx (Aug 14, 2013)

that first one is what it looked like every time I'd be walking down a street tweaking if I looked behind me I'd see a group of people like that. and I could hear them talking about me.


----------



## Impman (Aug 14, 2013)

Where did you get those images? creeping me the fuck out! I have seen that spider like energy shit and the shadows


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 15, 2013)

Lmao is everyone on here from fresno ca?kinda seems like it!


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 16, 2013)

mr sunshine said:


> Lmao is everyone on here from fresno ca?kinda seems like it!


tweeky, twitchy little fresno bastards..lol..jk


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 16, 2013)

CCCmints said:


> i definitely suffer from this. i was pretty scared before i knew there was actually a term that described what was happening..i think it may be due to anxiety. hopefully that will go away when i start smoking the daily herbs again.


there is a connection between anxiety/panic attacks and sleep paralyses..a family member who experienced it said there was a tall shadow man in her bedroom doorway..


----------



## Skuxx (Aug 16, 2013)

schuylaar said:


> there is a connection between anxiety/panic attacks and sleep paralyses..a family member who experienced it said there was a tall shadow man in her bedroom doorway..


Most people only experience sleep paralysis once or twice in their lifetime. There are a select few who suffer from occasional or regular sleep paralysis..... but it's pretty rare.

So most people that suffer panic attacks etc... do not suffer from SP.

I've experienced it a few times, as a lifelong lucid dreamer and studier of the dream world.

A lot of people might mistake it for something else, like hypnagogic hallucinations


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 16, 2013)

Ive experienced sleep paralysis...or somthing...I was laying asleep on the couch and woke up w this deafening/consuming/vibrating noise of I can only describe it as a huge bee/hornet...it was like it was sitting on my neck...I woke up to this n the fear was so intense I was froze...cldnt scream cldnt move cldnt fight....completely helpless...i was face down /on my side n my eyes were open but my face was in the couch...I could feel it...this aweful presence is all I can describe it as like looming over me.....n then it was over....went on for like two minutes


----------



## Skuxx (Aug 16, 2013)

Yup sounds like SP. It's pretty scary isn't it? The few times I had it I couldn't even breathe for 30 seconds or so. The evil presence is common too. Some people even see a figure in the room with them.


----------



## rory420420 (Aug 17, 2013)

Vega..I'm posting this now and going back to read..ansel adams..check him out..I have origanal artwork left to me from a will..you like those pics you posted,check out his winter series...sorry guys,I'm an art nut.


----------



## rory420420 (Aug 17, 2013)

Btw,I haven't slept right in years..look at my post times...I don't do any hard drugs yet I'm allways awake...I wish shadow people would visit..I could talk instead of type!...perhaps more makers mark and. B.dubs


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 17, 2013)

I wil chk it out rory....im an art guy myself


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 17, 2013)

rory420420 said:


> Btw,I haven't slept right in years..look at my post times...I don't do any hard drugs yet I'm allways awake...I wish shadow people would visit..I could talk instead of type!...perhaps more makers mark and. B.dubs


Theyve nvr tlkd to me....and I honestly dont think it has anything to do w sleep dep...sorry rory u can stay awake for weeks n w out the drug induced psychosis im sorry to say u will not see hell...ha...ur mind has to b really twisted to open up ur senses


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 17, 2013)

I chkd out some of his stff rory....very nice...ur lucky to have some of that....Fibonacci sequence represented here....u should learn abt that and how it correlates in nature and even in our own bodies...proves creation


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 17, 2013)

rory420420 said:


> Vega..I'm posting this now and going back to read..ansel adams..check him out..I have origanal artwork left to me from a will..you like those pics you posted,check out his winter series...sorry guys,I'm an art nut.


luckeeeeeeeeeeeee..


----------



## rory420420 (Aug 17, 2013)

Vega..allready knew about that..check out the principal idea of the 'vortex brewer'...its the same idea applied to a compost tea brewer(not trying to sell this product,I got some of the tea mix as a sample from the company based on a friends reccomendation..it didn't do shit for my plants.)..
Schuylaar..yes I'm proud of that and my signed jerry garcia print..I can't even tell you about all the other prints and art I've bought on dead tour and at shows..


----------



## rory420420 (Aug 18, 2013)

Back to art,I just now found pics of paintings a guy made using lsd crystal as the paint..the lsd has degraded where its a brown color..no shit. Id post links but I'm on a phone atm...wild stuff..not the greatest paintings but the medium is spectacullar!lol..


----------



## rory420420 (Aug 18, 2013)

Back to art,I just now found pics of paintings a guy made using lsd crystal as the paint..the lsd has degraded where its a brown color..no shit. Id post links but I'm on a phone atm...wild stuff..not the greatest paintings but the medium is spectacullar!lol.. http://m.flickr.com/#/photos/jdyf333/2188689084/
I got shit done regardless.


----------



## rory420420 (Aug 18, 2013)

http://img237.imageshack.us/img237/8849/untitledqm7.png
Crystaline lsd pic


----------



## rory420420 (Aug 18, 2013)

http://img237.imageshack.us/img237/8849/untitledqm7.png
Crystaline lsd pic
http://micro.magnet.fsu.edu/pharmaceuticals/images/ergotamine.jpg
Ergotamine tartrate pic


----------



## rory420420 (Aug 18, 2013)

http://img237.imageshack.us/img237/8849/untitledqm7.png
Crystaline lsd pic
http://micro.magnet.fsu.edu/pharmaceuticals/images/ergotamine.jpg
Ergotamine tartrate pic
http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y211/DjDrHart/318f2123.jpg
Pickard lsd confiscated...not sure if this is art.more like nightmares.


----------



## rory420420 (Aug 18, 2013)

Sorry bout the repost..retarded smartphone..


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 19, 2013)

Thats a waste of acid....ha...unless its edible art


----------



## rory420420 (Aug 19, 2013)

He said it was a political statement..I would rather march in a rally while trippin if I wanted to make a political statement...


----------



## HeadieNugz (Aug 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;ViK9qx_tSMA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ViK9qx_tSMA[/video]

I'm interested in these shadow figures, and what their plans are for our kitchen sinks.
One thing, how ever, is certain: WE MUST PROTECT OUR SINKS!


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 27, 2013)

Ok ive figured out what the shadow ppl are..go to you tube n search "trey smith"...his video on "Nephelim"....while ur at it chk his video on "the theory of everything"


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 27, 2013)

Its abt minute 50 he really gets into it but to really understand u should watch entire video..


----------



## rory420420 (Aug 28, 2013)

Congrats vega! You're the first riu user to solve their own question I think...or are you? Hmmm....lol


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 28, 2013)

Im sure im not....did u watch the video?


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 28, 2013)

HeadieNugz said:


> [video=youtube;ViK9qx_tSMA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ViK9qx_tSMA[/video]
> 
> I'm interested in these shadow figures, and what their plans are for our kitchen sinks.
> One thing, how ever, is certain: WE MUST PROTECT OUR SINKS!


That bitch is gone...


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 28, 2013)

rory420420 said:


> He said it was a political statement..I would rather march in a rally while trippin if I wanted to make a political statement...


Marchin in a rally trippin would be too much...too much intensity


----------



## rory420420 (Aug 28, 2013)

Somewhere on the net is me and my entire household (roommates and girlfriends) holding the banner that leads the washington d.c. hemp parade..my puppy 'scruffy' is past the banner leading us all..and everyone is high as a kite on clear blue gels..actually we had a friend of my roomies girlfriend freak out and go to an ambulance and get treated..she ate a half a gel..lame...
As far as the clip of the spun bitch,...I lived in oklahoma for three years..that shit got old the first month..lol...but. its allways funny to see an idiot in action....lol


----------



## rory420420 (Aug 28, 2013)

I actually got to smoke a joint wiith jack herer at that rally..I didn't know who he was till later when he began his speach..we yelled at each other whe he spoke of strains being used for medicine..I asked what his fav was and he responded 'i think we both know I'm fond of the jack herer'...lol


----------



## rory420420 (Aug 28, 2013)

None of this has anything to do with shadow people...sorry,they were telling me to type all this...didn't they tell you?lol


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 29, 2013)

....uhmm....no


----------



## rory420420 (Aug 30, 2013)

They need to speak up or tweak up..lol...the video is hilarious though! I can't say I've never been ther..sadly..


----------



## rory420420 (Aug 30, 2013)

It all stemmed from the rally comment..that bitch is crazy with a saw..perhaps maybe why blue collar carpenters are big users of meth...


----------



## rory420420 (Aug 30, 2013)

Or any other person...lol...ill use any drug if I have a saw to protect me..loll


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 31, 2013)

rory420420 said:


> Or any other person...lol...ill use any drug if I have a saw to protect me..loll


Wow...that just made me remember one time....I have wielded a handsaw for protection before in a tweaked out state...haha...I was gone


----------



## HeadieNugz (Aug 31, 2013)

No, you were just out on vacation. Because you've your wits (or at least a semblance there-of) about you presently.
Now THAT bitch, _she_ is *gone*. Soooo far gone.


----------



## Skuxx (Aug 31, 2013)

It almost seems fake because when she takes one blast from the pipe, it's like she hit a $30 rock of crack. IDK, I've smoked meth, and I've never reacted to a hit like that. But the rest of the video seems real... her being skinny as fuck (I'd do it with a bag over her head though). Looking around. Having a SAW for protection. Why was she recording herself? I hate cameras when I'm sober. Tweaking with cameras is a huge no no.


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 31, 2013)

Skuxx said:


> It almost seems fake because when she takes one blast from the pipe, it's like she hit a $30 rock of crack. IDK, I've smoked meth, and I've never reacted to a hit like that. But the rest of the video seems real... her being skinny as fuck (I'd do it with a bag over her head though). Looking around. Having a SAW for protection. Why was she recording herself? I hate cameras when I'm sober. Tweaking with cameras is a huge no no.


I thought the same thing abt the blast....she reacted immediately like u said...like she just blasted some crack or somthin...she was trippin on the camera tho....whatever it was u nvr knw what motherfkrs are doin behind closed doors...crazy shit


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 31, 2013)

Skuxx said:


> It almost seems fake because when she takes one blast from the pipe, it's like she hit a $30 rock of crack. IDK, I've smoked meth, and I've never reacted to a hit like that. But the rest of the video seems real... her being skinny as fuck (I'd do it with a bag over her head though). Looking around. Having a SAW for protection. Why was she recording herself? I hate cameras when I'm sober. Tweaking with cameras is a huge no no.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lVjeKltMVJs&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## rory420420 (Aug 31, 2013)

Whatever happened to rappers that rhymed instead of slurring words to sound like each of them rhyme?...I'm old...


----------



## GOD HERE (Aug 31, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> is it possible that u can twist ur mind so much w drugs that it allows u to access parts of ur brain u normally cant use allowing u to see the spirit world...I know it sounds crazy but idk how else to explain some things ive seen....opinions?...experiences?....id like to hear


Idiotic. It's called hallucinating, which is all the "spirit world" is.


----------



## Skuxx (Aug 31, 2013)

You act like you know that with certainty.


----------



## rory420420 (Aug 31, 2013)

He is 'god here'...maybe 'spirit world' is being confused with 'spirituality'..idk..I'm high on drugs...


----------



## Impman (Sep 1, 2013)

The spirit world... how lame.........wouldnt that be some bullshit if we died and had to hang around watching the living..... fuck that send me to the fire ..please..... ...... you die and then only tweakers can see you ...... ?! Atheist are the only sane people on this planet... jeeebus christo man. fuck meth....can we move this to its own Meth forum?! i hate that good drugs get balled up with this conundrum.


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Sep 3, 2013)

Don't hate man.


----------



## Mr.Vega (Sep 7, 2013)

Impman said:


> The spirit world... how lame.........wouldnt that be some bullshit if we died and had to hang around watching the living..... fuck that send me to the fire ..please..... ...... you die and then only tweakers can see you ...... ?! Atheist are the only sane people on this planet... jeeebus christo man. fuck meth....can we move this to its own Meth forum?! i hate that good drugs get balled up with this conundrum.


Meth is NOT a good drug....just sayin...n if u woulda watched the video I suggested ud feel pretty stupid bout claimin this atheist business...


----------



## Commander Strax (Sep 7, 2013)

I stay away from meth now a days and after reading some of this post I will be staying away from reading about meth as well.

too many bad memories!!


----------



## Mr.Vega (Sep 7, 2013)

Commander Strax said:


> I stay away from meth now a days and after reading some of this post I will be staying away from reading about meth as well.
> 
> too many bad memories!!


I agree...


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 10, 2013)

Ahh,but sometimes we remenisce so we know what were missing...I talk about coke sometimes so I can remember why ill never do it again..seems to be wotking so far...


----------



## Impman (Sep 10, 2013)

I feel incredible enlightened as a Atheist! I can breath the air and live this life more fulfilled. I have much stronger morals as a Atheist than ever as a Christian. I don't do meth and I value family then education above all things. That includes mental and physical education. 

I don't get to pray to god and ask for help or forgiveness. I hold myself accountable to myself.... and I am a very harsh critic of myself and actions.... I don't get a last second forgive me clause in life. Every moment is equally important as the last and there is only one life. 

To fantasize about heaven and hell is cute and all but that is for the ignorant. The very idea is contradictory of itself... it does not take a philosopher to see the flaws in the idea of a heaven and hell and eternity. That is like saying magic unicorn fairy. Eternity in hell.... would that not be exactly the same as heaven? that only makes since to the dumb, which makes since to most of us under 40 crowd... we are the generation of Dumb...... but if you must choose between Jeesus and Meth, ....thats a tough call for me.... cuz a tweaker is a tweaker but you never know what skeletons a christian is shoving in the closet


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 11, 2013)

Impman said:


> The spirit world... how lame.........wouldnt that be some bullshit if we died and had to hang around watching the living..... fuck that send me to the fire ..please..... ...... you die and then only tweakers can see you ...... ?! Atheist are the only sane people on this planet... jeeebus christo man. fuck meth....can we move this to its own Meth forum?! i hate that good drugs get balled up with this conundrum.


 RIGHT ON! Agreed on every point. What the hell discussions like this are even doing on a cannabis forum, I have no idea.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 11, 2013)

gR33nDav3l0l said:


> Don't hate man.


 He is not hating. He is talking straight sense. The world can use a lot more good sense mate. As a friend of mine says 'Just because I am a being made of love and light does not mean I can't kick you in the shins with my steel-toed boot'


----------



## Mr.Vega (Sep 11, 2013)

Impman said:


> I feel incredible enlightened as a Atheist! I can breath the air and live this life more fulfilled. I have much stronger morals as a Atheist than ever as a Christian. I don't do meth and I value family then education above all things. That includes mental and physical education.
> 
> I don't get to pray to god and ask for help or forgiveness. I hold myself accountable to myself.... and I am a very harsh critic of myself and actions.... I don't get a last second forgive me clause in life. Every moment is equally important as the last and there is only one life.
> 
> To fantasize about heaven and hell is cute and all but that is for the ignorant. The very idea is contradictory of itself... it does not take a philosopher to see the flaws in the idea of a heaven and hell and eternity. That is like saying magic unicorn fairy. Eternity in hell.... would that not be exactly the same as heaven? that only makes since to the dumb, which makes since to most of us under 40 crowd... we are the generation of Dumb...... but if you must choose between Jeesus and Meth, ....thats a tough call for me.... cuz a tweaker is a tweaker but you never know what skeletons a christian is shoving in the closet


...so mr atheist tangle w this one...where did DNA come from...


----------



## Mr.Vega (Sep 11, 2013)

If u even knw what dna is n u understand it in anyway n u can deny it came from an intelligent creation then ur just being stupid n stubborn....uve got a lot to learn my friend


----------



## Mr.Vega (Sep 11, 2013)

Those who claim atheism have not even began to research dna n if they have they dont understand what theyre seeing...period


----------



## Mr.Vega (Sep 11, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> If u even knw what dna is n u understand it in anyway n u can deny it came from an intelligent creation then ur just being stupid n stubborn....uve got a lot to learn my friend


Im not tryin to b a dick....I struggled w this for a long time n at one point I was like u....hopeless...until I started doin some research n figurin on my own...n learnin abt stuff...abt us..abt what we know of the universe....everything in existence is significantly dependent on eberything else...everything...from the moon and the stars rite down the the very cells that make up you..this was all orchestrated perfectly and purposefully...it was no accident...we're no accident...once u start digging into the science of it all its plain to see we were created...everything was n everythings connected in some way....its all like a big swiss watch ticking perfectly and w precision....this was no accident...an intelligent mind had to create all this


----------



## Swag (Sep 11, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> If u even knw what dna is n u understand it in anyway n u can deny it came from an intelligent creation then ur just being stupid n stubborn....uve got a lot to learn my friend


I guess XNA's don't count for shit to you, eh?


----------



## Impman (Sep 11, 2013)

DNA evolved from a single cell organism like the rest of life? What is complicated about that? it happened over billions of years, from climate change and organisms trying to survive. Survival passes on DNA code to future generations to evolve and survive better. Of course I don't understand genetic code, I post random bullshit on RIU and I fry on mescaline ...wtf


everything is connected with everything else because EVERY living thing is fighting for survival. That makes a whole helluva lot more since than jeesus made squirrels to eat nuts.


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 11, 2013)

Dna is a string of carbon molecules attatched by protiens...scientists have made em..watch through the wormhole...are scientists gods??


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 11, 2013)

Fact is,in an argument for the truth,science would win the debate....much more proof..or we could go on believing man walked with dinosaurs...


----------



## Mr.Vega (Sep 11, 2013)

Wow......nevermind


----------



## Mr.Vega (Sep 11, 2013)

If ur still under the impression that things/we evolved then ur so far off theres no point in me even attempting to have a discussion w u....that sucks too


----------



## Mr.Vega (Sep 11, 2013)

So for the millions of years that things were evolving ud think maybe we could find just one....just one half human half monkey skeleton. ..hell maybe even half of one....its kinda odd that nvr in history has any such bones been found in the fossil record.....plus im pretty sure a mutating species half of one thing evolving into another would for damn sure hinder its chances of survival w these developing parts all over its body....the theory of evolution is flat out retartded and has zero facts for its basis what so ever....somthing as complicated as dna which builds living breathing biological organisms from scratch evolved accidentally? ???????......yeah ok......and since we're on the subject of dna it smashes the theory of evolution. ..just sayin....if we evolved frm monkeys why is our dna incompatible w monkey dna?.....along w every other living creature on this planet that has its own specific set of building instructions that are confined to their species....these facts kill the theory of evolution


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 11, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> So for the millions of years that things were evolving ud think maybe we could find just one....just one half human half monkey skeleton. ..hell maybe even half of one....its kinda odd that nvr in history has any such bones been found in the fossil record.....plus im pretty sure a mutating species half of one thing evolving into another would for damn sure hinder its chances of survival w these developing parts all over its body....the theory of evolution is flat out retartded and has zero facts for its basis what so ever....somthing as complicated as dna which builds living breathing biological organisms from scratch evolved accidentally? ???????......yeah ok......and since we're on the subject of dna it smashes the theory of evolution. ..just sayin....if we evolved frm monkeys why is our dna incompatible w monkey dna?.....along w every other living creature on this planet that has its own specific set of building instructions that are confined to their species....these facts kill the theory of evolution


hmmm shadow people to monkey dna?..what the what?


----------



## slowandsteady (Sep 11, 2013)

schuylaar said:


> hmmm shadow people to monkey dna?..what the what?


step away from the pipe, we are from the government and are here to help. ROFLMAO


----------



## Mr.Vega (Sep 11, 2013)

schuylaar said:


> hmmm shadow people to monkey dna?..what the what?


Its all related. ....


----------



## Skuxx (Sep 11, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> So for the millions of years that things were evolving ud think maybe we could find just one....just one half human half monkey skeleton. ..hell maybe even half of one....its kinda odd that nvr in history has any such bones been found in the fossil record.....plus im pretty sure a mutating species half of one thing evolving into another would for damn sure hinder its chances of survival w these developing parts all over its body....the theory of evolution is flat out retartded and has zero facts for its basis what so ever....somthing as complicated as dna which builds living breathing biological organisms from scratch evolved accidentally? ???????......yeah ok......and since we're on the subject of dna it smashes the theory of evolution. ..just sayin....if we evolved frm monkeys why is our dna incompatible w monkey dna?.....along w every other living creature on this planet that has its own specific set of building instructions that are confined to their species....these facts kill the theory of evolution


Believing in god is fine. But you're throwing evolution out?? Cmon man... Are you listening to Kent Hovind or something? If you believe in god then just think... how did this almighty god come into existence out of nothing?


----------



## Skuxx (Sep 11, 2013)

Skuxx said:


> Believing in god is fine. But you're throwing evolution out?? Cmon man... Are you listening to Kent Hovind or something? If you believe in god then just think... how did this almighty god come into existence out of nothing?


Being an agnostic atheist is where it's at  Not really.. That's just what people tell me I am.


----------



## Impman (Sep 11, 2013)

I think Im Agnostic when it comes to luck and the 'energy' ....but thats mostly tongue in cheak. 
I look to philosophers like Kant and Aristotle , Socrates to explain morals and how to live. Morals are a means for survival , there are universal morals in all humans. Religion is a means to control people, it began with Paganism and story telling in caves, then evolved into monotheism, polytheism.... to the cluster fuck we have today. religion and more specifically religious ceremonies is for the ignorant and weak minded, as it has always been. 100,000 years ago you would be the luckiest man alive to live to 30. We are programmed with survival filters. hallucinations being one of the survival mechanisms. There is no doubt that many of men have had deeply "religious experiences"... it is programmed in us for survival. 
Early man had to cope with shit like watching your whole family get ripped apart by gorillas. Genetic coding is a map to help a species survive.

Eventually we all turn to dust then a Black Hole will swallow the galaxy and shoot us out in a beam of energy quasar across the universe


----------



## Skuxx (Sep 11, 2013)

LOL! you believe in an energy eh? Where did this energy come from? You're misunderstanding what I mean by "agnostic atheist"


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 11, 2013)

Gonna go back and read but just got to the answer of 'alice'..oldest hominid..will get back..


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 11, 2013)

Ok..back...ask any true religious person about dna..then,vega,ask yourself where you got the term 'dna' dioxyribonucleicacid(I can't spell)..then ask yourself..'why am I arguing for the point of dna when it will negate my point'..your argument need to be reevaluated. Dna isn't when you say it is.but you say it is to prove it isn't...I'm just saying,if I were indifferent of either side,your argument seems,well,hippocritical...


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 11, 2013)

My point being fossils..carbon dating,the fact the same dna exists in everyone and is fundamentaly understood as fact.just to correlate your post with my last one.


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 11, 2013)

Energy..proof of light..what we use to describe as 'magic'..or 'god light'..when wwe had no other way...


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 11, 2013)

I honestly gotta ask tho,are we trying to get this thread moved or is this about meth people..id love to start a reality/fantasy thread but it'll get moved to toke and talk I guarantee..


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 11, 2013)

Not that i do meth...


----------



## Mr.Vega (Sep 12, 2013)

rory420420 said:


> Ok..back...ask any true religious person about dna..then,vega,ask yourself where you got the term 'dna' dioxyribonucleicacid(I can't spell)..then ask yourself..'why am I arguing for the point of dna when it will negate my point'..your argument need to be reevaluated. Dna isn't when you say it is.but you say it is to prove it isn't...I'm just saying,if I were indifferent of either side,your argument seems,well,hippocritical...


My only point is dna had to come from an intelligent mind....it was created it wasnt cosmic souped accidentally into existence...especially a diff set of dna for every living organism on this planet.....sorry guys from reading ur posts we're so far apart (mentally) this is a pointless conversation cause ur not even close......im sorry I cant help u.....n btw I never sd a word abt religion nor do I participate in any religion


----------



## Mr.Vega (Sep 12, 2013)

N for u to bring up "Alice"...that old set of monkey bones is just absolutely laughable. ...haha....sure bro...go on n believe that story....


----------



## thetester (Sep 12, 2013)

Shadow people are an actual phenomena that many people, including myself have experienced without being under the influence of any drugs. But you have to remember, stimulants like meth cause sleep deprivation and paranoia that can manifest as shadowy lurkers watching you. Best advice; put the light bulb down and get some sleep.


----------



## Skuxx (Sep 12, 2013)

Why does dna differ from anything else? everything is a mindfuck.... Your god was cosmically souped.


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 12, 2013)

See the fact you're resigned to not even talk says a lot about your 'diehard beliefs'...you're fine with giving up on them..can't be too much truth in that if ya ask me...but what do I know about biology or history?...I tell ya..some 'intelligent mind' didn't just say,'hmmm..I wanna create something...' and poof it happened..certain heat,elemental,pressure,chemical issues have to be present..scientists have created,for all descriptions of the word 'life',actual life..when's the last time you read 'scientific america' or any other up to date publication on any of the issues we are talking about..I'm serious..do some research and then ask where dna came from..I don't wanna sound like a jerk,and probably do,but it seems to me you stepped up to the plate with no bat to swing...like I said,you're beliefs are respected,even if I feel its not true or can prove its not true..some people believe in bigfoot also...I think its alices husband coming to get you.


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 12, 2013)

I didn't mention you talking religious,I compared religion to your use of hiigher beings to describe the creation of dna..


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 12, 2013)

Perhaps the shadow people made dna,and they are checking up on their creations...do fish see shadow people?...ok...I'm sorry,I'm trying to be a comic...lol


----------



## HeartlandHank (Sep 12, 2013)

Damn. I decided a looong time ago I would not do meth... I think it was a good choice.


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 12, 2013)

If you wanna set around with a blowtorch..do some dabs.


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 12, 2013)

Oh..wanted to leave this reccomendation...watch "zeitgeist"..its a good movie..part 2 not as centered on the issue as the 1st.


----------



## Mr.Vega (Sep 13, 2013)

rory420420 said:


> Oh..wanted to leave this reccomendation...watch "zeitgeist"..its a good movie..part 2 not as centered on the issue as the 1st.


Ive seen zeitgeist several times....I like the part when it explains the monetary system


----------



## Mr.Vega (Sep 13, 2013)

rory420420 said:


> Oh..wanted to leave this reccomendation...watch "zeitgeist"..its a good movie..part 2 not as centered on the issue as the 1st.


If u think the zeitgeist is interesting ull love "the theory of everything"....I cant believe ive suggested u watch it several times n u stil havent...zeitgeist is little boy stuff compared to "the theory of everything"


----------



## theexpress (Sep 13, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> Theyre there ive seen them and felt them...I dont fuck around like that anymore stayin hi for days n tweekin out but when I did they came out usually after day two...theyd tug at my shirt from behind..chase each other around the room thru walls and ceilings..peek at me from behind trees n houses n stff....it happened so much I researched it n found it was a common phenomenon....lots of other things happened that seemed supernatural during these binges...hearing things seeing things..seeing subliminal mssgs in the television is what did it for me n made me think this...is it possible that u can twist ur mind so much w drugs that it allows u to access parts of ur brain u normally cant use allowing u to see the spirit world...I know it sounds crazy but idk how else to explain some things ive seen....opinions?...experiences?....id like to hear


yeah ive seen em... when i was in cali i was doing shards n shit.... after the 4 day mark of no sleep it got weird... i not only saw shadow people but they were fighting each other on the ceiling... even though i wasn't tired i just told my brain to shut down its time for sleep..


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 13, 2013)

I'm pretty sure I've seen it..I've got a lot of movies on my laptop but the screen is broke...a few dawkins movies also I never got to watch...


----------



## thetester (Sep 13, 2013)

Has anyone experienced shadow people sober? If so, would you mind describing your experience? I am curious to see how it compares with mine.


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 13, 2013)

ill see a shadow tracer on the floor once in awhile,but that's what I chalk up to a mini flashback..no actual people...


----------



## thetester (Sep 14, 2013)

What I saw was much different. It was about thirteen years ago. I had just gotten out of active duty and I was living in a shitty little studio apartment in the shitty part of town. And by shitty part of town, I mean cops knocking on your door asking about the corpse they found in the lot across the street shitty part of town. I was in college then, studying electronic engineering. In those days I didn't have much other than a futon, a couch and my computer. I had just laid down to go to sleep when I saw a blue flash of light. Obviously the lights were out and what electronics I had were off. The flash was just like one of those old style camera flashes that burned a bulb for each flash. I jumped out of my bed, thinking that someone had broken into my apartment and for whatever reason, took a picture of me. I was really ready for a fight, I seriously believed that someone was in my place and it was time to fight or flight. My "living room" was to the left and my "kitchen" was to the right. Remember, this was a studio. I walked to the living room crouched and ready for a fight and I found nothing. I turned on the lights in my sleeping area and the living room and the bathroom. I searched around, checked my locks and everything seemed to be okay. I decided that it must have been my imagination and walked back to my bed to go back to sleep. That is when I saw it. To this very day, as I am typing this now, my skin crawls thinking of it. My kitchen was still unlit. There was no external way into my kitchen so I never thought to check it. In the center of the kitchen stood a figure. A figure so black, the darkness in the kitchen seemed to fall into it. It had a human shape. It was about five an a half feet tall. It had wild hair, but it was almost like a silhouette cut into space. It had dim yellow eyes that stared at me with so much unbelievable hate and dread. I knew it saw me, it was looking directly at me. I was struck with fear paralysis. After what seemed to be forever, I got a hold of myself and ran away. Fortunately for me, I was sleeping in my clothes, as I usually did in those days. I went to the strip club down the block and got totally plastered. After I had enough, I came home and fell asleep on the front porch. When daylight came and I woke up, I found the courage to search my apartment. Obviously, I found nothing. I had a very hard time living in that apartment from then on. I eventually moved to the other side of the country.


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 14, 2013)

Sheeit dog,that was 'L-boogie' just looking for a t.v. antennae to smoke his happy rocks with...


----------



## Impman (Sep 14, 2013)

you cant let someone stand in your home!!!!! you should have gotten pissed and fucked that thing up. demon or no demon you have got to have a place where you stand your fucking ground. get a good club or bat

plus Im pretty sure if you are religious that if a demon attacks you, then you get in to heaven, right? I mean, thats not really fair if a demon kills you off . god would give you bonus points, im sure for getting offed by a demon.... and if you survived the attack you could be in national geographic and forensic files for some new weird creature attacking you!!! I would have seen money all over this situation! duuuude, and what if you captured a demon? that would set you for life


----------



## Skuxx (Sep 15, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> If u think the zeitgeist is interesting ull love "the theory of everything"....I cant believe ive suggested u watch it several times n u stil havent...zeitgeist is little boy stuff compared to "the theory of everything"


Dude it was almost 3 hours long! I actually watched it all... It took me a couple days. I was having dreams with that guys voice and the side of his face last night. I can't say that I learned anything. It's the same old creationist arguments that have been used over and over... All I can say is look at both sides. And creationism doesn't rule out evolution... and evolution doesn't rule out a creator. Thanks for that video though. I always enjoy reading/learning about the topic.


----------



## Impman (Sep 15, 2013)

So what you guys are saying is that we need to make a documentary just like the half dozen or so on T.V. Ghost Hunters...etc. etc...

Except we would have a twist, wouldn't we? lol a 10-2 twist. I think that would be good T.V. anyways! Get a couple tweakers spun off their asses and put them in a haunted house! Now thats television.


----------



## bookooblunts (Sep 15, 2013)

I've never dabbled with meth but in my early teens I loved ritalin and would stay up for 3-5 days at a time snorting those little bastards. I'd start to feel "followed" after day 3 or 4, I'd skulk around my shitty town in the winter with my head down, constantly glancing over my shoulders. I remember hearing people walking and talking behind me, but I'd look and there'd be noone, or loud footsteps running towards me, and again, noone. Glad those days are over.


----------



## hempyninja309 (Sep 15, 2013)

Had to 5star this thread because every time I read the title it throws me into a state of hysterical laughter.


----------



## MedicatedGrow (Sep 15, 2013)

Sooo I have absolutely no idea why I clicked on this thread. I have never done meth, crack, cocaine, or any really hard substance. Although reading this thread there is one thing that sticks out, and it's the word "Shadow people"

I know this is going to sound crazy, but I was NOT high this day or on anything to be honest. I was in my room, dark as night, with a TV facing me and me in my bed. The room is pitch black can't see a thing besides what is in front of the T.v. Now my Bed and T.v are like this =D (Tv being the "D" bed being "=") so if you can imagine that basically not being able to see anything behind the tv only what is in front of me which is basically my body and blankets. Regardless I was trying to fall asleep at the time not really paying attention to the T.v when I had that sixth sense of someone watching me (Everyone has this type of sense, when you can literally feel someone staring at you) well I opened my eyes and I saw a "Shadow" person. The only thing I could see was their outline of a body behind the T.v, remember its pitch black & that's the scary part. I was able to see a black shadowy figure in a pitch black room. It literally was staring at me and I was staring back in pure sock I didn't move, talk, even flinch. Staring at each other directly for about a minute its head tilted not that I could see the head but the outline of it moved after that I blinked really hard it had gone away and I still couldnt move for about a minute after then I got up turned on the lights and stood up and finally passed out like 20 hours later from sleep deprivation. 

Scary fucking night, I still sleep in the same apartment, I haven't seen him sense. I honestly don't know what to think I've told a few people and they think it was a ghost or demon that probably was going to haunt me that night but I was lucky I was awake. 

Anyway figured I'd share that since I ended up here somehow. 

Again I didn't do drugs that night and I dont do meth or crack so cant say it was that.


----------



## Skunkybud (Sep 15, 2013)

midnitetoak said:


> I never done meth but I used to freebase back before they started calling it crack. Yep stayed up for days on that shit & freaked out all the time thinking people are trying to get in the house. One time an owl screeched outside in the backyard & my roomie & I totally wigged thinking it was aliens coming or something. I have caught glimpses of the "shadow people" too and thought maybe it was spirits haunting me for my misdeeds when really it was just paranoid delusion. I have been startled by noises I'm not sure were even there and pushed my blood pressure so skyhigh my own heartbeat was deafening....don't smoke crack...it is whack. The healing herb keeps me on the path to enlightenment these dayz but I never forget my old demons.


I feel like I'm the only one I know that can just smoke rocks once in a blue moon with my bois and not be addicted smoke a ball in a night sleep like all day next day and I allways awake refreshed. Never any detox hangover or bad feelings what so ever, except for maybe when I smoked it all night I'd start getting extreamly cold. I've been an on and off addicted for the past 10 years been addicted to benzos and opiates and both contributed to the worst periods of my life. Oddly enough cocaine in sniffable and smokeable form are really not that addictive to me I love them and all but I'm allways deterred away from it the next day same thing with molly as well. I just would hate to earn that title crack head I wouldn't be able to live with myself. I'm sure my behavior at times might be crackheadish but I'm not fucking crack head I love my herb.  anyway. Everyone should just stick to the herb and not let their curiosity get the best of them


----------



## Skuxx (Sep 15, 2013)

MedicatedGrow said:


> Sooo I have absolutely no idea why I clicked on this thread. I have never done meth, crack, cocaine, or any really hard substance. Although reading this thread there is one thing that sticks out, and it's the word "Shadow people"
> 
> I know this is going to sound crazy, but I was NOT high this day or on anything to be honest. I was in my room, dark as night, with a TV facing me and me in my bed. The room is pitch black can't see a thing besides what is in front of the T.v. Now my Bed and T.v are like this =D (Tv being the "D" bed being "=") so if you can imagine that basically not being able to see anything behind the tv only what is in front of me which is basically my body and blankets. Regardless I was trying to fall asleep at the time not really paying attention to the T.v when I had that sixth sense of someone watching me (Everyone has this type of sense, when you can literally feel someone staring at you) well I opened my eyes and I saw a "Shadow" person. The only thing I could see was their outline of a body behind the T.v, remember its pitch black & that's the scary part. I was able to see a black shadowy figure in a pitch black room. It literally was staring at me and I was staring back in pure sock I didn't move, talk, even flinch. Staring at each other directly for about a minute its head tilted not that I could see the head but the outline of it moved after that I blinked really hard it had gone away and I still couldnt move for about a minute after then I got up turned on the lights and stood up and finally passed out like 20 hours later from sleep deprivation.
> 
> ...


Hypnagogia and possibly an experience with sleep paralysis


----------



## MedicatedGrow (Sep 15, 2013)

Actually my sister told me about sleep paralysis and I've had that before but doesn't that happen when you wake up suddenly while still dreaming? its almost like a alternate reality because you woke up see everything around you but you're actually sleeping / dreaming or at least your brain is while your body isnt. 

That is what she told me at least I still haven't googled it till this day, I haven't heard of the hypna thing though and I'm gonna google that now. That one experience made me believe their might be spiritual or other beings in alternate universes (I'm a science and space / physic geek reader anything about it and I'm reading) I read a while ago its very plausiable that each universe is a universe made within the universe of that universe really cool stuff that makes you think. Anyway that's what I personally thought it was at the time. A alternate being but shit I smoke weed so yeah.


----------



## Mr.Vega (Sep 16, 2013)

theexpress said:


> yeah ive seen em... when i was in cali i was doing shards n shit.... after the 4 day mark of no sleep it got weird... i not only saw shadow people but they were fighting each other on the ceiling... even though i wasn't tired i just told my brain to shut down its time for sleep..


Ive seen the exact same thing....them chasing each other across/around the ceiling. ..in a hotel in downtown st.Louis ran by arabs...true story....saw a bunch of other crazy shit in that room too.


----------



## Mr.Vega (Sep 16, 2013)

Ive had sleep paralysis. ..wuole nother thread and story possibly. ..it was very real and very more than scary...the feeling of being so scared u can't move...hut ur 100% aware...I was even hearing somthing breathing/making weird noises on the bk of my neck....onenof the craziest most unexplainable things that ever happened to me....I wasnt hi either


----------



## Mr.Vega (Sep 16, 2013)

And im not really scared of much of anything....I wasnt in control in any way shape or form....it was crazy


----------



## Skuxx (Sep 16, 2013)

And it's so sudden and unexpected... complete terror!


----------



## MedicatedGrow (Sep 16, 2013)

Yes probably another thread but I had sleep paralysis and its the same exact thing you said I experienced. Mine was the worst fear I've had in my life and I've had live guns with full threat pointed at me and I wasn't scared to die then but this was a whole other level of scary.

I was laying in my bed at the time, fully bright, about 9am in the morning. Only problem I can't move and I hear someone breathing to the side of me. I conjoured enough strength to actually tilt my head (Mind you it was EXTREMELY HARD, almost like I had to use every oz of energy in me to move my head, when I finally tilted it to the noise (Mind you again, I can't move or anything Im stuck and wondering wtf is this noise and why the fuck I cant move. next thing I now when I tilt my head BAM ! the fucking exorcist type face scary looking women like a devil or something staring at me in the eyes screaming at the top of her voice I couldnt yell scream move or anything my eyes were just so wide it felt like I was about to pop them out I did the blink when I opened my eyes for a few seconds it was completely black like I had went blind even though I knew my eyes were open, it slowly got lighter and lighter till I saw my room..... same exact position I was in same exact everything time was still the same 

scariest day of my life enuff said


----------



## Mr.Vega (Sep 17, 2013)

I was laying kinda body flat down n head sideways on pillow. ..thats how I sleep. ..when it happened to me I was unable to move or even think to move....I was literally scared frozen...it was like the fear I had rendered me helpless. ..it sounded and felt like a huge hornet was sitting on the bk of my neck w that bzzzzzzzzz that hornets n bees make but amplified bigtime...like it was inside my head or somthing..it was all very real and I was awake...I have no idea what was really happening. ....


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 17, 2013)

MedicatedGrow said:


> Actually my sister told me about sleep paralysis and I've had that before but doesn't that happen when you wake up suddenly while still dreaming? its almost like a alternate reality because you woke up see everything around you but you're actually sleeping / dreaming or at least your brain is while your body isnt.
> 
> That is what she told me at least I still haven't googled it till this day, I haven't heard of the hypna thing though and I'm gonna google that now. That one experience made me believe their might be spiritual or other beings in alternate universes (I'm a science and space / physic geek reader anything about it and I'm reading) I read a while ago its very plausiable that each universe is a universe made within the universe of that universe really cool stuff that makes you think. Anyway that's what I personally thought it was at the time. A alternate being but shit I smoke weed so yeah.


finally..someone gets me.


----------



## Skuxx (Sep 17, 2013)

I don't get it.  what do you mean?


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 17, 2013)

so here's my story i've been saving for mr. vega's thread:

i was 16, smoked weed of course and never did any other drug..

sleeping, i woke up and noticed it was just before dawn, so time to go to school soon..i turned onto my right side (from laying flat) to look at my alarm clock and see how much time i had left to sleep before i got up..when i did, there was "something" standing there right next to my bed between my night stand and me..it was about 6 inches higher than my night stand and had a large head..i couldn't believe what i was seeing..it talked and said those words above in a very, deep, slow mechanical way..then it jumped on me..i could feel the weight as it hit then it lightened up..i could see it had a large head and small body..kinda like mr. kazoo from the jetsons..it just sat on my legs and i tried to make a sound or move and then i could not move..i could move prior to him jumping on me..then suddenly, he jumped off, tumbled in circles a few times and disappeared into my closet.

my grandma came in at the EXACT same time (when the man disappeared into the closet) came into my bedroom and asked me what was all the noise..she and i shared a common wall to our bedrooms..looked out the window, and the sun was just rising.

you be the judge.


----------



## MedicatedGrow (Sep 17, 2013)

This shit would make sense to a person that does DMT 

that stuff makes you see things so enlightening that your brain chemistry actually changes and most people feel some type of hightened sense of life and stuff.

I had a friend who did DMT said he knew things that I wouldn't understand and while I felt like he was complete bullshit after looking on youtube almost every person who takes DMT has the same experience, seeing spiritual or other wordly beings and they talk to you in weird languages / tones but weirdly you understand them and they tell you things.


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 17, 2013)

Do they tell you to not do meth?


----------



## Impman (Sep 17, 2013)

im high as ballz on mescaline right now and if I saw a shadow person I would fuck him up to no end. i get a little cocky on low doses of psychedelics though


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 17, 2013)

I'm high as balls on sleeskunk and hash,if I saw a shadow person,id just set there..if they asked for a hit,id ask for $..cause I don't know emm...'you didn't put in on this,man.'


----------



## Impman (Sep 17, 2013)

ass , gass or cash,! no one rides for fee god damn it. espclly shadow people. I would not hurt a shadow person... what a lonely life livng in tweakers shadows.... i think they are just misunderstood and need to blaze a bowl....maybe a cup of tea?


----------



## rizzlaking (Sep 19, 2013)

funny as thread


----------



## Domingo20fst (Apr 23, 2017)

Ay this is no joke. I don't want ppl to believe me or anything like that I just want ppl to know the truth and decide for themself. I am a practiceing Satanist and have smoked meth during my meditations and let me tell you that meth can open your phcycic channels immensely. I know now that on that day I was walking down the Street high out of my mind on some meth ..I still knew what I was doing and we're I was but out of nowhere ,after turning a corner I walked a couple of feet then noticed that I, WTF I was about 30 yard from we're I had just turned a corner from .........U can imagine how I felt ..
WAIT That's when I could of sworn the guy at his porch right when I turned the corner said in a truly and audible voice said WTF that guy just teleported?? I knew something was going on that day but being me I didn't make much of it. if I did teleport that day Satan must have really wanted to send a message to the guy who saw me.(Teleported) That's just one of my experiences with meth but don't be alarmed this is just a massage from hell to let everyone and anyone who reads it that Satan is everywhere and he knows it's hard sometimes but it's up to you to give yourself 100 % to him and he'll help you in this human and fleshy earth and it's natural and carnal desires don't be alarmed by the false and afraid but coached by the wise and brave. HAIL SATAN and all the gods of hell.


----------



## OrganicfarmerNC (Apr 23, 2017)

We used to call them shadow monsters....usually starts on day 2-3 no sleep....stay away


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Apr 23, 2017)




----------



## Singleagain8 (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## canndo (Dec 15, 2020)

Nope..
Bats. Big evil bats emerging from trap doors in the freeway when I was doing 85 on my way from Seattle to San Diego.

Every so often they would manage to get through the windshield and into my shirt.


It was all I could do to keep from swatting them. It seemed real important at the time to keep both of my hands on the steering wheel.

Now. When I drive quite sober and clean, I sometimes imagine that every driver around me, while we are all speeding in tight Los Angeles formations, are struggling with those same phantom gray flying rats.


----------



## Max Ehrmann (Dec 15, 2020)

Shadow people are real. I was strung out in Seattle for a couple years long ago. Was getting ounces of straight shards for $800 a pop. Staying up 7-8 days in a row and straight tripping! I seen the shadow people. They are in the trees. Thousands if not millions of them, frothing around. 

Once I was in park on Capital Hill in downtown Seattle. I was sitting under a tree watching them closely for hours. Then I noticed a women walking a dog near by and that the dog could see them too! One fell from the tree, the dog grabbed it and took off running with the damn shadow thingy in its mouth! I was going crazy watching. True story, my hand on the Bible. Them fuckers are real I tell ya.

Oh and I dont mess with the crap anymore been clean since 09..only the ganja and the coffee for an old man now... (funny havnt seen a shadow person since then either...hmmm)


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 15, 2020)

canndo said:


> Nope..
> Bats. Big evil bats emerging from trap doors in the freeway when I was doing 85 on my way from Seattle to San Diego.
> 
> Every so often they would manage to get through the windshield and into my shirt.
> ...


you don't need to imagine; that's because they are- have you ever been to DMV?


----------

